# View from the HGVC or bHC Balcony



## CalGalTraveler

Since other forums have this thread I thought I would start one for HGVC. Share your view from HGVC locations on this thread

Here is our view from a studio premier unit at W57 high floor. Balconies are a few floors below this room but the floor to ceiling window vistas of Central Park are fantastic. (This view is a benefit of owning NYC bHC because owners take these limited units first during resort reservation window so HGVC and RCI points traders get smaller units on lower floors creating a very different impression of W57.)


----------



## klpca

CalGalTraveler said:


> Since other forums have this thread I thought I would start one for HGVC.
> 
> Here is our view from a studio premier unit at W57 high floor. Balconies are a few floors below this room but the floor to ceiling window vistas of Central Park are fantastic.


Wow! Beautiful view.


----------



## PigsDad

Fun post!  Here are the ones I found on my phone:

*Ocean Oaks, Hilton Head Island*
Standard View -- Resort has Ocean Front and Ocean View rooms as well




*Charter Club, Marco Island*
Unit 805 (North building)




*Surf Club, Marco Island*
Unit 901




Kurt

P.S. If you choose the "full image" option when uploading your picture, the image will appear inline instead of requiring a separate click to view it.


----------



## Panina

Ocean 22, Myrtle Beach Beachfront unit,3 bedroom 17th floor


----------



## PigsDad

One more (just checked out Sunday):

*Elara, Las Vegas*
Room 3303.  Nice view of the Eiffel Tower and the Bellagio Fountains!




Kurt


----------



## eabishop2

From earlier this fall
*Hilton Grand Vacations on the Boulevard - Tower 2 (22606) 


 *


----------



## brp

I can see the pictures in all of these except @CalGalTraveler's OP. Not sure why. I don't even see the link?

Some time back I tried to upload a picture of sitting on the balcony, but it didn't work for me. Perhaps I'll try again.

Edit: The link showed up for me now. Great (and familiar) pic!

Cheers.


----------



## buzglyd

Lagoon Tower 14th floor.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

PigsDad said:


> Fun post!
> 
> P.S. If you choose the "full image" option when uploading your picture, the image will appear inline instead of requiring a separate click to view it.


How do you do inline? I can't seem to find it.


----------



## PigsDad

CalGalTraveler said:


> How do you do inline? I can't seem to find it.


So when I select the "Upload a File" button, there is a popup where you can browse and select the image file from your computer.  After you select it, the image file is listed below the text edit box (where I am typing right now).  By the file that is listed, there are two buttons: "Thumbnail" and "Full Image".  If you select "Full Image", the picture will be inserted into the post.  Hope that makes sense!

Kurt


----------



## CalGalTraveler

Thanks Kurt. For some reason this option is not appearing on my mobile device. May need to correct when I return home and have a computer screen.


----------



## PigsDad

CalGalTraveler said:


> Thanks Kurt. For some reason this option is not appearing on my mobile device. May need to correct when I return home and have a computer screen.


That is probably the difference;  maybe that option is not available on the mobile site.

Kurt


----------



## dayooper

*

 Las Vegas on The Boulevard*

Not from the Balcony, but the north parking lot facing the Stratosphere.


----------



## klpca

This was taken from a third floor unit at Kohala Suites.


----------



## brp

And here is a view sitting on the balcony, looking East.



 

Cheers.


----------



## GT75

Los Cabo, Feburary 14, 2018


----------



## GT75

Sunrise Lodge, Park City, Ut.      March 7, 2017


----------



## PigsDad

GT75 said:


> View attachment 8831
> Valdoro Mountain Lodge, Breckenridge, Co.      March 7, 2018


I don't think this is Valdoro.  It looks like possibly Sunrise Lodge in Park City?

Kurt


----------



## GT75

PigsDad said:


> I don't think this is Valdoro.



You are correct.    You have been to Valdoro too many times. Thanks


----------



## junk

Hilton Hawaiian Village Lagoon Tower, 8th floor Ocean Front.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

It's too late for me to edit my original post but here is the W57 Studio Premier View of Central Park from the 23rd Floor inline. Studio Premier Balcony shown by @brp in earlier post is two floors below. (image magnified. W 57 is one block south of Central Park so there is a row of buildings in between.)


----------



## CalGalTraveler

View of the new HGVC Quin across the street from W57 as viewed from the 23rd floor. It appears there are a few units with penthouse balconies. Looks like it has about 16 floors. W57 has 26 floors.


----------



## dayooper

How do you rotate the photo? I’m stuck in the same situation.


----------



## PigsDad

dayooper said:


> How do you rotate the photo? I’m stuck in the same situation.


I think you need to edit and rotate the photo before you upload.  There is no option to rotate after it is uploaded.

Kurt


----------



## brp

PigsDad said:


> I think you need to edit and rotate the photo before you upload.  There is no option to rotate after it is uploaded.
> 
> Kurt



Yup. Most (all?) photo editing packages will allow rotate.

Cheers.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

Actually I tried to rotate but did not work. Had to crop the photo to fix. [photo now updated]


----------



## OMC

View from 56th floor at Elara looking south.


----------



## fernow

Bay Club.  Various


----------



## fernow

Not sure why all pictures of the Bay Club posted twice.


----------



## mjack47

dayooper said:


> *View attachment 8823 Las Vegas on The Boulevard*
> 
> Not from the Balcony, but the north parking lot facing the Stratosphere.



I still cannot believe my 18 yr old daughter bungee jumped off the top of the strtasphere. WOW not me


----------



## eabishop2

Lagoon Tower 1869


 

Same view except at dawn with a full moon, cruise ship arriving, and a sailboat decorated for Christmas in the marina.


----------



## Duanerice

mjack47 said:


> I still cannot believe my 18 yr old daughter bungee jumped off the top of the strtasphere. WOW not me



As did this 61 year old -


----------



## junk

Lagoon Tower Pent House, Ilikai side


----------



## David M

Ocean Tower - Waikoloa


----------



## David M

Kalia Suites - Waikiki


----------



## Panina

Hgvc Surf Club Marco Island


----------



## CalGalTraveler

@David M Thanks for posting the Ocean Tower. View is very nice. 

Can you provide the information on the type of unit this is?  e.g. is it an OV? OF? and what size i.e. studio, bdrm?  Unit number would also be helpful if you have it.


----------



## David M

It was originally booked as a Studio - Resort View, as soon as inventory opened up.  I think they either had issues with availability, or more opened up, as when I checked in on Nov 1st, it was Studio Plus - Partial Ocean View ... unit 5036.  It was very roomy, at 438 sqft.  I posted a brief description in the Ocean Tower thread.

I had a great stay, and have already booked a return at the end of May.  This time in a 1BR Large - Resort View.





CalGalTraveler said:


> @David M Thanks for posting the Ocean Tower. View is very nice.
> 
> Can you provide the information on the type of unit this is?  e.g. is it an OV? OF? and what size i.e. studio, bdrm?  Unit number would also be helpful if you have it.


----------



## JIMinNC

Our first stay at HGVC Elara in Las Vegas, a three-night weekend add-on stay after a four-night convention at a Vegas hotel. Here is the north-facing view - both day and night - from the 54th floor in a 1BR Junior Suite Plus.


----------



## csodjd

Lagoon Tower, Waikiki, 22nd floor. Morning.


----------



## eabishop2

Las Palmeras, Orlando 7th floor.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

FA Cabo 24xx 1 bdrm plus 3rd floor

  Villa building closest to lobby.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

To compare 2 floors down. FA Cabo 22xx 1 bdrm plus ground floor. Can see the ocean in the distance.


----------



## rapmarks

Vanderbilt Beach and Harbor Club, Naples Florida


----------



## Janann

Fiesta Americana Los Cabos Mexico, Unit 1202, one bedroom.  One picture is looking straight out from the balcony, and the other is looking to the right.  It was absolutely stunning.


----------



## csodjd

Janann said:


> View attachment 9480 View attachment 9481
> Fiesta Americana Los Cabos Mexico, Unit 1202, one bedroom.  One picture is looking straight out from the balcony, and the other is looking to the right.  It was absolutely stunning.


Beautiful. The only thing missing is the margarita.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

FA Cabo Phase II 1 Bdrm lock-off 20xx (high floor). Tequila sunrise front view. Resort beach right view.


----------



## rapmarks




----------



## CalGalTraveler

A few more from FA Cabo. Weather in December is perfect.


----------



## NOLA47

CalGalTraveler said:


> View of the new HGVC Quin across the street from W57 as viewed from the 23rd floor. It appears there are a few units with penthouse balconies. Looks like it has about 16 floors. W57 has 26 floors.
> 
> View attachment 8856


Hi.  I’m on the HGVC site often but I’m not familiar with HGVC Quin.  Would you please share more about it. I’ve even stayed at W57 several times.  Thanks


----------



## CalGalTraveler

NOLA47 said:


> Hi.  I’m on the HGVC site often but I’m not familiar with HGVC Quin.  Would you please share more about it. I’ve even stayed at W57 several times.  Thanks



The Quin was recently announced but not opened yet as a TS. Below is a TUG thread which may help:

https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/hgvc-purchases-the-quin-4th-property-in-nyc.275960/


----------



## NOLA47

CalGalTraveler said:


> The Quin was recently announced but not opened yet as a TS. Below is a TUG thread which may help:
> 
> https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/hgvc-purchases-the-quin-4th-property-in-nyc.275960/


Thanks for the info.  I obviously missed that one. In reading some of the post about the Quin, I agree that some areas are more saturated than others. I think the bottom line is that HGVC is trying to attract new buyers. The existing owners don’t have much of a choice.


----------



## NOLA47

CalGalTraveler said:


> Since other forums have this thread I thought I would start one for HGVC. Share your view from HGVC locations on this thread
> 
> Here is our view from a studio premier unit at W57 high floor. Balconies are a few floors below this room but the floor to ceiling window vistas of Central Park are fantastic. (This view is a benefit of owning NYC bHC because owners take these limited units first during resort reservation window so HGVC and RCI points traders get smaller units on lower floors creating a very different impression of W57.)
> 
> I too have stayed at W57 several times.....loved the property and the location.  You are correct that reserving with points vs being an owner that  the views are different.  I used a considerable amount of points to reserve a one bedroom and the view was very disappointing.  I didn't know why.  I don't regret the reservation because I love NYC and my husband does not so much.  Having the spacious area for him made it worthwhile.  However, now that I know the views will likely never be an option for me as a non-owner, I would opt for a regular room instead of wasting points on a premium when I will never get the view.  thanks so much for the info and the HGVC thread.


----------



## NOLA47

In keeping with the HGVC thread, my daughter and I stayed at the Elara in Las Vegas.  The property has a great pool area, with a bar inside.  The neat thing about the property is that it is connected to the mall providing many less expensive food options in the food court.  The only disappointing aspect was that the room seemed dated.  It is a property that they took over so I assume they upgraded the pool and lobby area but not the rooms.  However, it is not a deal breaker.  I would reserve it again because of the location and convenience.  I was just surprised that it was listed as a HGVC property and it didn't really live up to that reputation.


----------



## Deb & Bill

Charter Club of Marco Beach


----------



## Deb & Bill

Eagles Nest, Marco Island, FL


----------



## nlehvac

Janann said:


> Fiesta Americana Los Cabos Mexico, Unit 1202, one bedroom.  One picture is looking straight out from the balcony, and the other is looking to the right.  It was absolutely stunning.


  YOU TOOK MY PICTURE!!! Actually, mine are from down the hall and the1300 something building! Saves me time looking for them. At least till I have time to find some of the sunrises!


----------



## sscheibel225

Parc Soleil



Sunset rm 10021 from November 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnnaS

Beautiful views everyone.  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## alwysonvac

rapmarks said:


> Vanderbilt Beach and Harbor Club, Naples Florida View attachment 9478 View attachment 9479



Thanks for the pic but Vanderbilt Beach and Harbor Club in Naples Florida is not affiliated with HGVC.


----------



## rapmarks

Oh, I didn’t know this was a hgvc thread, I think I have been putting all kinds of views up.  I don’t go through forums, I just go by thread titles.


----------



## bcjenkins

Kings' Land, Phase 3 Bldg 24, 2nd Floor, 18 Nov 2018, just before the morning sun peeked over the horizon....


----------



## natarajanv

From lagoon tower 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## AnnaS

rapmarks said:


> Oh, I didn’t know this was a hgvc thread, I think I have been putting all kinds of views up.  I don’t go through forums, I just go by thread titles.



Same here.

I usually sign on and hit Unread posts/New posts and will reply.


----------



## alwysonvac

natarajanv said:


> From lagoon tower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk



Thanks for sharing.
Which floor were you assigned and which room type is this considered?
Just wondering if this Lagoon Tower view is classified as Oceanview (aka PLUS) or a standard view.

Most of the standard view (aka garden view) on the marina side are on the 3rd through 8th floors except for the corner two bedroom units on the marina side.


----------



## natarajanv

alwysonvac said:


> Thanks for sharing.
> Which floor were you assigned and which room type is this considered?
> Just wondering if this Lagoon Tower view is classified as Oceanview (aka PLUS) or a standard view.
> 
> Most of the standard view (aka garden view) on the marina side are on the 3rd through 8th floors except for the corner two bedroom units on the marina side.
> 
> View attachment 9692


We were assigned 5th floor room L568. This is a standard 1br type.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## natarajanv

natarajanv said:


> We were assigned 5th floor room L568. This is a standard 1br type.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


More info.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## GT75

View from Room 418 town side at Valdoro Mountain Lodge.  I will try to update when the sun comes out later in the week.



 
Same view but sunrise


----------



## Panina

Plantation Beach Club at Indian River, Hutchinson Island, FL

This is actually at the walkway to the beach but the views from the unit are just as nice and not far back.  All units are beachfront.


----------



## jimwu921

Might be a bit off topic but still a Hilton... 

@ Conrad Maldives


----------



## Sandy VDH

View from the Bed of a 4 BR Corner unit facing the Strip - Elara.

Airport to the left, Grand Chateau Marriott, behind the TV and the corner is the South Strip area (New York, NY, Luxor etc,  and then over to Planet Hollywood on the right.


----------



## Sandy VDH

deleted - didn't work


----------



## littlestar

Hilton Kalia Suites 16th floor


----------



## junk

Lagoon tower OF


----------



## junk

Stayed with HGVC points.
Embassy suites Waikiki beach walk

Rainbow from Rainbow tower... lol.


----------



## junk

Continued


----------



## alwysonvac

junk said:


> Stayed with HGVC points.
> Embassy suites Waikiki beach walk
> 
> Rainbow from Rainbow tower... lol.



Nice views. 
What category view is that considered at the Embassy Suites Waikiki Beachwalk? Partial Oceanview, Oceanview or Deluxe Oceanview (aka premium)?


----------



## CalGalTraveler

@junk Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Southdown13

Reserved 3 nights in Lagoon Tower 2br Premier over Xmas week using Club Points. Requested high floor and received third floor unit 0366. Beware that you can hear noise from the gate slamming all day from the pool area below. We asked to move, but they were totally booked. Still enjoyed our stay.


----------



## junk

alwysonvac said:


> Nice views.
> What category view is that considered at the Embassy Suites Waikiki Beachwalk? Partial Oceanview, Oceanview or Deluxe Oceanview (aka premium)?



Booked Ocean View One Bedroom and requested Highest floor of Halekulani side which is corner room. Assigned to one floor below highest floor as result.
I’m not diamond, just gold Member. 
They have no resort fee, free breakfast buffet and free drink of happy hour. No kitchen but kitchnett. Daily house keeping. Recommended.


----------



## alwysonvac

junk said:


> Booked Ocean View One Bedroom and requested Highest floor of Halekulani side which is corner room. Assigned to one floor below highest floor as result.
> I’m not diamond, just gold Member.
> They have *no* *resort* *fee*, *free* *breakfast* *buffet* and *free* *drink* *of* *happy* *hour*. No kitchen but *kitchenette*. Daily house keeping. Recommended.



Thanks for the info. This is good to know 

Hmm.. I wonder if they upgraded you to a Deluxe Oceanview since they have a separate booking category for corner rooms  

From https://embassysuites3.hilton.com/e...beach-walk-HNLESES/accommodations/suites.html

_*2RM CORNER PREMIUM STE-2 QUEEN BEDS-OCEANVIEW*_
_Deluxe Ocean View, In-suite WiFi, Keurig Coffee Brewer, snacks and drinks._
_Upgraded amenities in our Premium Suites make for the best experience yet. The assortment of non-alcoholic drinks, snacks and K-Cups are replenished daily._
_Enjoy your stay in this stylish two-room suite featuring Hawaiian décor and a balcony with beautiful Waikiki Ocean View. The suite has a range of convenient amenities, including a separate living area, kitchen and bedroom. The comfortable bedroom includes one king-sized bed, 37-inch flat-screen HDTV, vanity and sink._
_The additional furnishings include a sofa bed for extra guests, armchair, activity table with chairs, coffeemaker, hot pot, 37-inch flat-screen HDTV in each room and a kitchen with refrigerator and microwave to store and prepare your own meals. Refresh in the elegant bathroom, featuring a tub with shower and complimentary bath products._

_*2 QN BEDS 1 BDRM OCEANVIEW SUITE NONSMOKING*_
_Ocean view, balcony, living room, sofa bed, complimentary WiFi, kitchen_
_Admire views of the ocean from the balcony of this suite, featuring Hawaiian decor. This two-room suite features a separate living room, with sofa bed, and a private bedroom, with two queen-sized beds._
_Relax in front of the flat-screen TV in the living room, listen to your own music on the alarm clock with MP3 connection, and stay connected with complimentary WiFi. The convenient kitchen features a refrigerator and microwave._
​


----------



## junk

alwysonvac said:


> Thanks for the info. This is good to know
> 
> Hmm.. I wonder if they upgraded you to a Deluxe Oceanview since they have a separate booking category for corner rooms
> 
> From https://embassysuites3.hilton.com/e...beach-walk-HNLESES/accommodations/suites.html
> 
> _*2RM CORNER PREMIUM STE-2 QUEEN BEDS-OCEANVIEW*_
> _Deluxe Ocean View, In-suite WiFi, Keurig Coffee Brewer, snacks and drinks._
> _Upgraded amenities in our Premium Suites make for the best experience yet. The assortment of non-alcoholic drinks, snacks and K-Cups are replenished daily._
> _Enjoy your stay in this stylish two-room suite featuring Hawaiian décor and a balcony with beautiful Waikiki Ocean View. The suite has a range of convenient amenities, including a separate living area, kitchen and bedroom. The comfortable bedroom includes one king-sized bed, 37-inch flat-screen HDTV, vanity and sink._
> _The additional furnishings include a sofa bed for extra guests, armchair, activity table with chairs, coffeemaker, hot pot, 37-inch flat-screen HDTV in each room and a kitchen with refrigerator and microwave to store and prepare your own meals. Refresh in the elegant bathroom, featuring a tub with shower and complimentary bath products._
> 
> _*2 QN BEDS 1 BDRM OCEANVIEW SUITE NONSMOKING*_
> _Ocean view, balcony, living room, sofa bed, complimentary WiFi, kitchen_
> _Admire views of the ocean from the balcony of this suite, featuring Hawaiian decor. This two-room suite features a separate living room, with sofa bed, and a private bedroom, with two queen-sized beds._
> _Relax in front of the flat-screen TV in the living room, listen to your own music on the alarm clock with MP3 connection, and stay connected with complimentary WiFi. The convenient kitchen features a refrigerator and microwave._
> ​
> I believe they have added new corner room category last year.


----------



## junk

I believe they have added new corner room category last year.


----------



## JIMinNC

We're at Fiesta Americana Cabo. Here is the View from the Balcony today:



 

Here was the View from the Balcony tonight!



 

Perfectly clear skies, with great music at the fire pit for the Super Moon Total Eclipse. Then took this shot from the balcony just before the end of the totality phase.


----------



## JIMinNC

Just checked in to 5th floor 1BR Plus at HGVC Lagoon Tower. Diamond Head side. Would have loved a higher floor, but as only a three night stay, I assume that hurt our priority for assignment. Can't complain through.


----------



## tombanjo

Hilton Club New York; 37th floor during snow storm.


----------



## dayooper

tombanjo said:


> View attachment 10507
> Hilton Club New York; 37th floor during snow storm.



That’s a pretty cool pic! Nice job.


----------



## 3bgbb

View from the front door of our 1bedroom unit at Borgo Alle Vigne


----------



## JIMinNC

Here are two more Views from our Balcony at HGVC Lagoon Tower from tonight - in between the sunset and the fireworks, we were treated to a birds eye view of a private luau with a full Polynesian revue and Tahitian fire dancers on the Great Lawn by the lagoon. 

This was or first time at Hilton Hawaiian Village and Lagoon Tower, and it was only a three night stay, but we love the location and will return in the future. On to Kauai tomorrow.


----------



## buzglyd

View of the balcony. On the 7th floor at Hilton Marco Island and that is Surf Club.


----------



## Shari Quilts

Ocean 22 in Myrtle Beach, floor 17, 1BR

Shari


----------



## dayooper

Shari Quilts said:


> View attachment 10614 Ocean 22 in Myrtle Beach, floor 17, 1BR
> 
> Shari


I’m assuming this is an ocean front room, correct?


----------



## alwysonvac

dayooper said:


> I’m assuming this is an ocean front room, correct?



Yes, “true” oceanfront directly faces the ocean.

From the sticky thread - https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...t-affiliated-information.254931/#post-1997661
_...Also, the term "ocean view" is used for units at the sides of the building. There are only five *true* *oceanfront* units on each floor: the two 3 BR, the 2 BR plus, and the two 1 BR plus units. The regular 1 & 2 BR units are the ocean view units, which can be partial ocean view if not on a higher floor._​


----------



## GT75

View this morning from Lagoon Tower Room 2470/1.


----------



## alwysonvac

GT75 said:


> View attachment 10641
> 
> View this morning from Lagoon Tower Room 2470/1.


Hope you and the family are enjoying the penthouse


----------



## GT75

alwysonvac said:


> Hope you and the family are enjoying the penthouse


Thanks for all of the advice/information that you and others have posted in order to secure this room.


----------



## GT75

View from the lanai at Kings Land Room 5101


----------



## Sandy VDH

1266 Lagoon Tower


----------



## Sandy VDH

Kings' Land 2 BR Plus, 4105.  I was surprised to find out that PLUS units were ground floor units.  I would not get a plus unit again if it is a ground floor.


----------



## holdaer

For future reference, the HGVC website has room descriptions. Not the best, but it will keep you from being surprised.

*2 Bedroom Plus* (2BP) Size: 1,269 sqft Accommodates: 6
This spacious two-bedroom, two-bathroom golf course view suite with lanai, *located on the first or second floor*, features a large master bedroom with a king-size bed and bathroom with a free-standing shower and separate soaking tub. The second bedroom is furnished with two double beds and bathroom with a standing shower. A generous living room includes a queen-size sleeper sofa, full kitchen with rice steamer, and washer/dryer. The suite also features an HD cable TV with DVD player.


----------



## Sandy VDH

holdaer said:


> For future reference, the HGVC website has room descriptions. Not the best, but it will keep you from being surprised.
> 
> *2 Bedroom Plus* (2BP) Size: 1,269 sqft Accommodates: 6
> This spacious two-bedroom, two-bathroom golf course view suite with lanai, *located on the first or second floor*, features a large master bedroom with a king-size bed and bathroom with a free-standing shower and separate soaking tub. The second bedroom is furnished with two double beds and bathroom with a standing shower. A generous living room includes a queen-size sleeper sofa, full kitchen with rice steamer, and washer/dryer. The suite also features an HD cable TV with DVD player.




Yeah I read that closer after they gave me a ground floor unit.  I went by the description on TUG that was incorrect, but I have since had it corrected.  I would figure as an Elite, if I requested a second Floor unit, they might actually give me my request.  So much for being Elite.  I was never treated so poorly as I was at KL.  I finally got my unit at 530 pm, and not what I requested.  I checked in at 1230 pm.  Other people kept getting keys and checking in, not sure why my issue was.


----------



## holdaer

Bummer, as Elite you should've been treated better.


----------



## buzglyd

Sandy VDH said:


> Yeah I read that closer after they gave me a ground floor unit.  I went by the description on TUG that was incorrect, but I have since had it corrected.  I would figure as an Elite, if I requested a second Floor unit, they might actually give me my request.  So much for being Elite.  I was never treated so poorly as I was at KL.  I finally got my unit at 530 pm, and not what I requested.  I checked in at 1230 pm.  Other people kept getting keys and checking in, not sure why my issue was.



A plus unit at KL could be on the first floor but an end unit. To me that's preferable to a 2nd floor unit. I used to get the Premier at KL but now I just get regular because the ground floor is nice to just be able to walk outside from your patio.


----------



## Sandy VDH

buzglyd said:


> A plus unit at KL could be on the first floor but an end unit. To me that's preferable to a 2nd floor unit. I used to get the Premier at KL but now I just get regular because the ground floor is nice to just be able to walk outside from your patio.



I did not get an end unit.  I got a unit in the middle.  I definitely booked a plus unit.  I agree with you I would just book a regular unit next time.


----------



## SmithOp

I still have the promotional booklet from 2008, purchased pre-construction.  They changed the building configurations to add 3 bedrooms later.  The first two floors were all plus units with 1 bedrooms on the end.

My preference now are the phase 2 std two br units, lowest point cost and I prefer the inside hallways.  When waikablowa is going watch out for the front door slam when you have the lanai door open - whoosh!







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sandy VDH

Funny that when I exchanged in via RCI they game me a 2 BR Premier.  When I stay that as a Elite HGVC owner I get a ground floor Plus.  Seems like my choices are getting worse.


----------



## SmithOp

Sandy VDH said:


> Funny that when I exchanged in via RCI they game me a 2 BR Premier.  When I stay that as a Elite HGVC owner I get a ground floor Plus.  Seems like my choices are getting worse.



I think its because the premier units are too many points, all the savvy premier owners book cheaper units.  That leaves a lot of vacant premier units to dump into RCI.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tazzik

buzglyd said:


> A plus unit at KL could be on the first floor but an end unit. To me that's preferable to a 2nd floor unit. I used to get the Premier at KL but now I just get regular because the ground floor is nice to just be able to walk outside from your patio.



Yeah, KL is the one place where I actually preferred staying on the ground floor.  I loved being able to just walk outside from the patio, and my kids went out there quite a bit to throw a ball around.  It was also convenient when using the grill to cook some dinner.  To each their own...


----------



## JIMinNC

Our view from a second floor unit in HGVC Kohala Suites building 18. Right beside clubhouse and pool. That's the pool to the right and the 11th tee box behind the tree in center left of the picture.

Not using our HGVC ownership, but its an RCI exchange leftover from an ownership in another system that we sold  a few years ago. Surprised we got a second floor unit with an RCI exchange.


----------



## buzglyd

Carlsbad Seapointe 3rd floor.


----------



## JIMinNC

Here's one more view from our balcony at HGVC Kohala Suites on our check-in day last Saturday. Gotta love those Big Island sunsets.


----------



## brp

That is a freakin' great picture! We will be at Kohala in May. I can only hope to see something this beautiful when we're there.

Cheers.


----------



## buzglyd

One more from Seapointe


----------



## 2disneydads

This is from Building 3 at Kings' Land, 3rd floor, 2-bedroon unit on August 4.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bcjenkins

From suite #18 at Hilton Grand Vacations Club at Craigendarroch Suites.  (It's not quite a gloomy here as it looks in the photos.)


----------



## mogulman

Tuscany.. building 4, sixth floor.


----------



## mogulman

Oops.. better job this time.. Tuscany,  building 4, sixth floor.


----------



## csodjd

View from the balcony of our current 1-BR OV room at the Lagoon Tower (Hilton Hawaiian Village), Room 2363 (23rd floor, Diamond Head side, about as good as you can get!). (First pic is a panoramic.)


----------



## Seagila

Grand Islander - Partial Ocean View room on the 17th floor


----------



## CalGalTraveler

Not quite HGVC but here's the view from the newly opened Conrad across the street from Hilton Midtown (Residences, HCNY). We used our HH free night on our Aspire card to stay here on a weekend night then moved over to W57 for the weekdays to stretch expensive weekend HGVC points. The hotel is tall and it appears that many rooms above a certain floor have filtered views. They said that higher floor rooms on the west end of the hotel see the Hudson River.

They claim they are the only all-suite hotel in mid-town (I presume they didn't include timeshares). The renovated suites were spacious with a king in the master and a queen sofabed in the living area (no kitchen). As an HH Diamond we had $30/pp free breakfast for 2 ($60 total). The restaurant had not re-openned yet, so they provided room service. The $30/pp on room service didn't cover a full American breakfast ($42/pp not including room service fee) but I found the lox and bagels to be quite superior and within the budget.  (We picked up starbucks around the corner). The room had a nice alcove table to eat breakfast and enjoy the view (see below).  Apparently this was previously an Asian hotel and was a JW Marriott prior to that.  The coffee bar in the room was also unique. Definitely an option if you need a 1 bedroom suite in NYC to stretch an HGVC visit.


----------



## csodjd

Seagila said:


> Grand Islander - Partial Ocean View room on the 17th floor
> 
> View attachment 11652 View attachment 11654 View attachment 11655


Looks better than "partial" ocean view.


----------



## junk

Lagoon Ocean front or palm tree front? Lol


----------



## David M

Good morning from The Bay Club


----------



## dayooper

David M said:


> Good morning from The Bay ClubView attachment 12041



Beautiful! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## giowop

Aloha! 
Lanai sunset Kings' Land
Phase III, building #23
Room #23104





Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## junk

View from 12th floor in Aulani Resort.
Oops! That’s not HGVC.


----------



## Maverick1963

Grand Islander #3301 (OV Premier 2BR End Unit)


----------



## Maverick1963

Bay Club #137 (Garden View 1BR)


----------



## Maverick1963

Lagoon #1072 (Garden View 2BR)


----------



## Maverick1963

Kalia (City View)


----------



## amycurl

Hey, I see ocean in some of those "garden view" rooms, so I call that a win. Plus, some of these "parking lot/street" views are pretty nice, too. It's all about what you're expecting vs. what you get, I suppose.


----------



## Maverick1963

Lagoon (#2468 Penthouse 2BR)


----------



## Maverick1963

amycurl said:


> Hey, I see ocean in some of those "garden view" rooms, so I call that a win. Plus, some of these "parking lot/street" views are pretty nice, too. It's all about what you're expecting vs. what you get, I suppose.



That's part of the reason why I posted those pics.  It is quite natural that you have a gorgeous view when you have a booking for OV rooms.  But you will be very pleased when you have found your assigned room will give you more than anything you booked and expected.  I believe I have got pretty good luck for room/floor assignment.


----------



## David M

The North view from Bay Club bldg 2


----------



## CalGalTraveler

Owners' cabana deck and owners' spa at Elara


----------



## David M

Not exactly a balcony view ... but this little character always manages to track me down at the Kingsland Bistro.


----------



## giowop

David M said:


> Not exactly a balcony view ... but this little character always manages to track me down at the Kingsland Bistro.
> View attachment 12111


He got pizza from us a couple nights ago!! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## David M

Final night in Bay Club 1BR #222

Ocean Tower 1BR Large ... here we come.


----------



## David M

Ocean Tower 1BR Large #7024


----------



## David M

Nui, in HWV, also has a lanai ...


----------



## brp

Kohala Suites, building 17. Has very little vegetation in the way of the sunrise picture.




Cheers.


----------



## JIMinNC

OK, it’s not an HGVC, but it is a part of the Hilton family. Here is our view from our overwater bungalow at the Hilton Resort Moorea in French Polynesia. We’ll be here for three days, having just completed a seven night Tahiti and Society Islands cruise on the m/s Paul Gauguin.


----------



## Seagila

Elara 5302 (East-facing end). Watched planes take off and land from the living room, including some 777s.
Wyndham Grand Desert in the fore.




Elara 5302. Nighttime view from the living room.




Elara 5302. Nighttime view from the master bath.  The Signature at MGM Grand (L), MGM Grand (C),
and Marriott's Grand Chateau (R).


----------



## JTurner538

Ocean front at Ocean 22 in Myrtle Beach.


----------



## JTurner538

MB part 2


----------



## dayooper

Looking south from Ocean 22 ocean view 24th floor


----------



## dayooper

Part 2


----------



## natarajanv

View from Bora Bora Horizon view villa
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## CalGalTraveler

View from Lagoon Tower penthouse on backside of building with wrap around deck. We were pleasantly surprised by this view because it is not OF.


----------



## natarajanv

View from Hilton Moorea over water bunglaw.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ontilt

View from FA Los Cabos Phase II - 1910 1BR and a Devil Ray I caught on a boat trip out of the water.  Shot from balcony looking to the right and leaning out to the left.


----------



## csodjd

Views this morning from room 2260 (2 BR, OV) at the Lagoon Tower, Hilton Hawaiian Village. This is a corner room so it’s large (huge living room), located furthest toward the island side of the building.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

Fourth of July fireworks at Ala Moana park viewed from penthouse balcony at Lagoon Tower.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

View from OV 1 bdrn at Embassy Suites Waikiki beach walk. We used Hhonors points to extend a shortstay after Lagoon Tower. Upgraded to this room as Diamond elite. Hotel is okay, but prefer HGVC quality and full kitchen. Front deck smells of cooked fished in evening from Roy's rest.below. Side deck on beachwalk avoids smell. Free full breakfast and no resort fee unlike HHV. Close to action. Bottom photo: building with blue stripe is HGVC Hukulani up the street


----------



## bcjenkins

Parc Soleil, Tower 200, 15th Floor


----------



## junk

Grand Islander 28th floor


----------



## junk




----------



## junk




----------



## junk

King’s Land Phase 1


----------



## amirh

Last night view from room 1315 at the grand fiesta americana Cabo


----------



## MrockStar

JTurner538 said:


> View attachment 12472 Ocean front at Ocean 22 in Myrtle Beach.


Your making me miss it alot now, after seeing your great views from the balcony. We will be back there end of June 2020 with our grandkids. Yippeee !!


----------



## giowop

CalGalTraveler said:


> Owners' cabana deck and owners' spa at Elara
> 
> View attachment 12105
> 
> View attachment 12107



I’m curious is this a HGVC Owners area or exclusively ELARA owners?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CalGalTraveler

giowop said:


> I’m curious is this a HGVC Owners area or exclusively ELARA owners?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Good question! It says "owners area." I am not an Elara owner - I told them I was an owner and they allowed me access. I wasn't going to ask more questions...

Love Elara because of the location and amenities. It's my favorite resort on the strip. We've stayed at Grand Chateau (close second across the street), Blvd (nice but too far away), Grandview (too far away, a step down in quality) and several hotels. We own Paradise but use our points at Elara. Never stayed at Paradise or Flamingo or Trump so cannot judge relative to those resorts. Flamingo has the Big Pool, however that might be too much party scene for me.

Before the Apollo/Diamond I was considering picking up resale ownership at Elara to use and points elsewhere, but am now going to wait and see.


----------



## giowop

CalGalTraveler said:


> Good question! It says "owners area." I am not an Elara owner - I told them I was an owner and they allowed me access. I wasn't going to ask more questions...
> 
> Love Elara because of the location and amenities. It's my favorite resort on the strip we've stayed at Grand Chateau (close second across the street), Blvd (nice but too far away), Grandview (too far away, a step down in quality) and several hotels. We own Paradise but use our points at Elara. Never stayed at Paradise or Flamingo or Trump so cannot judge relative to those resorts. Flamingo has the Big Pool, however that might be too much party scene for me.
> 
> Before the Apollo/Diamond I was considering picking up resale ownership at Elara to use and points elsewhere, but am now going to wait and see.



Hahaha I love this!! Easier to ask for forgiveness than permission!!

I’m probably in agreement on the locations. ELARA is just right there in the middle of everything. and I’ve loved being able to use the Miracle Mile mall and the Planet Hollywood casino to escape the weather extremes sometimes.

We stayed at Trump last January - it is super opulent and definitely less “active” and buzzy than ELARA. Since HGV only has a partial inventory, there isn’t nearly the sales-y vibe as at ELARA or the Boulevard. There were a few small issues with our room that got fixed quickly. I don’t like how far Trump is away from the other things, but it is right across the street from Fashion Show mall which again you can cut through to get closer to other things. They also have a shuttle that runs over to the mall at the Wynn as well as to the Forum shops at Caesars Palace. And at least Trump is closer than the Boulevard. No casino either which was nice for us as we aren’t huge gamblers. Rooms, beds, and especially the bathrooms were luxurious - on a level with the Palazzo! But I would never own there because the maintenance fees are obscene


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brp

giowop said:


> I’m curious is this a HGVC Owners area or exclusively ELARA owners?





CalGalTraveler said:


> Good question! It says "owners area." I am not an Elara owner - I told them I was an owner and they allowed me access. I wasn't going to ask more questions...



I guess you folks are talking about the upstairs cabana area? If so, the one time we did hang and get a cabana, we were invited up there as members as well. And the closest we own is Flamingo (hopefully not for long as Boulevard is entering the portfolio).

Cheers.


----------



## dayooper

MrockStar said:


> Your making me miss it alot now, after seeing your great views from the balcony. We will be back there end of June 2020 with our grandkids. Yippeee !!



So are we! Made our reservations last week. 3 bedroom, though we don’t have any grandkids. We will be bring lots of people!


----------



## brp

dayooper said:


> So are we! Made our reservations last week. 3 bedroom, though we don’t have any grandkids. We will be bring lots of people!



We would love to have grandkids. I have hear, though, that if one does not have kids, grandkids are tricky. Some sort of biology thing...

Cheers.


----------



## dayooper

brp said:


> We would love to have grandkids. I have hear, though, that if one does not have kids, grandkids are tricky. Some sort of biology thing...
> 
> Cheers.



Oh, we have kids. Being a teacher, I have a 20 year old, a 16 year old, a 9 year old and about 160 10-12 year olds. The first three are going with us. The other 160? Nope. Our 3 bedroom won’t quite hold that many.


----------



## escanoe

dayooper said:


> So are we! Made our reservations last week. 3 bedroom, though we don’t have any grandkids. We will be bring lots of people!



I thought our trip last year was a one time deal, but we have a 3 bedroom booked at Ocean 22 for 6/27 - 7/5.


----------



## dayooper

escanoe said:


> I thought our trip last year was a one time deal, but we have a 3 bedroom booked at Ocean 22 for 6/27 - 7/5.



Lol, we will be there 6/18 - 6/25. We talked about Orlando or Vegas, but everybody loved it so we are going again!


----------



## SmithOp

HGV Kings Land phase 3 one bedroom, building 24.  To paraphrase Sarah, we can see Mt Haleakala from here.






They have a new resort map, conveniently left off the name of one building across from the Kings shops. 






Its Ironman this weekend, the place is packed but not much activity around the pools during the day.  They are all out running and biking the hwy to Kona.  A bunch of skinny muscular fit people, bet they don’t have HBP issues.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## brp

SmithOp said:


> A bunch of skinny muscular fit people, bet they don’t have HBP issues.



Not necessarily true, actually. Even muscular, fit runners can have some level of HBP. I know of what I speak...

Cheers.


----------



## dayooper

Bump for some great pics!


----------



## RVCW4

Grand Islander Room 401 (Resort View).


----------



## bcjenkins

Sunrise from Bay Club unit 612, 30 Nov 2019.


----------



## dayooper

@bcjenkins What a beautiful picture!


----------



## bcjenkins

Sunset from HGV MarBrisa, 20 Dec 2019, unit 5632.


----------



## dayooper

Beautiful!


----------



## giowop

HGVC Chicago Mag Mile Rm #2402

(Technically still DoubleTree - I was able to get this 1BR through HHonors, but has been remodeled identically to HGVC room format)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## giowop

Morning View Chicago #2402







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CalGalTraveler

Is this from summer? I thought Chicago was snowy and cold this time of year.


----------



## giowop

CalGalTraveler said:


> Is this from summer? I thought Chicago was snowy and cold this time of year.



Nope December 21! A balmy 41 degrees this morning. Gave us decent walking weather to hit up the new massive Starbucks last night
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brp

giowop said:


> Nope December 21! A balmy 41 degrees this morning. Gave us decent walking weather to hit up the new massive Starbucks last night



We've been to Starbucks Reserve in Seattle and New York. They really are interesting and impressive places. I was also able to get a $11 specialty coffee there. Bourbon-barrel aged beans. Actually quite nice, if overpriced.

Cheers.


----------



## giowop

brp said:


> We've been to Starbucks Reserve in Seattle and New York. They really are interesting and impressive places. I was also able to get a $11 specialty coffee there. Bourbon-barrel aged beans. Actually quite nice, if overpriced.
> 
> Cheers.



@brp our observations:
1) Takes a while to orient yourself in that place.
2) People watching for DAYS!!!
3) We sadly didn’t have time to sit down for an “adult” beverage. They looked (and smelled) amazing.
4) The one whiskey-barrel aged coffee we saw was $40 for 1/2 pound. Glad you got a better deal!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brp

giowop said:


> @brp our observations:
> 1) Takes a while to orient yourself in that place.
> 2) People watching for DAYS!!!
> 3) We sadly didn’t have time to sit down for an “adult” beverage. They looked (and smelled) amazing.
> 4) The one whiskey-barrel aged coffee we saw was $40 for 1/2 pound. Glad you got a better deal!!



Yes to all of this. We have not yet had an adult beverage at one of these. As to the coffee..same one. It was $11 for a cup 

Cheers.


----------



## frank808

Merry Christmas to all.  This is our view for the next 11 nights.  Lagoon tower unit 2067.  Only thing that we do not enjoy about the unit is that it is an accessible unit with low counters, closets and only shower in master.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my SM-T377P using Tapatalk


----------



## giowop

Trump Las Vegas rm #1706. Low floor but facing the strip at least. Here for HGVC sales pitch. We of course said no, thanks to TUG!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## giowop

Trump #1706 facing Venetian, Palazzo, Treasure Island, etc. got a 1-bedroom suite for $300/3 nights through HGVC promo. Would be $1000 online...
.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JIMinNC

HGVC King’s Land Building 24, second floor 1BR golf course view. This is one of the 1BR units in Phase 3 with higher point requirements. The category is 1KP.


----------



## Panina

HGVC South Seas at South Seas Club, Captiva Florida, 2nd floor, from screened in balcony.


----------



## dayooper

@JIMinNC and @Panina Great pics!


----------



## Mowogo

HGVC on the boulevard 18th floor tower 2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seagila

*The Grand Islander 2505 - Premier Ocean View*.  Was there the week before the Hawaii quarantine order went into effect.  No crowds at HHV.  Friday night fireworks were cancelled beginning March 20th. Very few people out and about on the streets or on the beach.  It was eerily beautiful.  Other than the pandemic and the consequential quarantine, I wouldn't mind returning to this quieter Waikiki.  Seems so long ago now ...


----------



## natarajanv

Hilton oceanfront suites, ocean city, MD.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ToledoJames

*Ocean Oak* on Hilton Head Island, S.C., last summer, July 2019. Ended up canceling our trip for this July. 

This is the view from a standard room, on the fourth floor. The fifth and sixth floors are the mid-grade rooms. The are only 125 rooms (all 2BDR) so the resort is nice and quaint. I don’t think there’s a bad room.


----------



## natarajanv

Ocean oak , Hilton Head.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SteelerGal

HGVC Marbrisa Cove.  They added a water slide.


----------



## Mowogo

From the Elara, definitely a change from the normal view


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TDub1313

Ocean Oak. #2609. 
Fist time here. Very amazing property!


----------



## AnnaS

Ocean Oak looks great - will have to look this one up.  We have stayed at the Disney Resort before.  We wanted to try Sonesta this year - but obviously we have been staying put up to now and all has been cancelled.  One more to go before the year is over.  Would love to be somewhere before the year is over, view or now view - but do prefer a view


----------



## Ckhawaii

Not a HGVC (yet) but the Hilton Los Cabos. A wing in the building is currently being converted to villas.


----------



## dayooper

Not HGVC but The Hampton Inn Marquette/Waterfront (August 4, 2020).


----------



## escanoe

The water level is really somthn der eh’?

My family will be in the UP in about3 weeks visiting family.



dayooper said:


> Not HGVC but The Hampton Inn Marquette/Waterfront (August 4, 2020). View attachment 24523


----------



## RX8

From a couple of years ago - Grand Pacific Palisades (HGVC affiliate) in Carlsbad.  From the balcony.


----------



## natarajanv

Ocean enclave , from 2br+

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## natarajanv

natarajanv said:


> Ocean enclave , from 2br+
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


Ocean enclave, from 2br+
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rdw95

From our balcony at Tortuga of a storm over the gulf.  We are here this week - Aug 7-14.


----------



## Wright17s

Sunrise at Sunrise Lodge, Park City UT a couple of weeks ago.... facing out to the East where some new construction is going up across the gravel parking lot.




Early sunrise at Valdoro Mountain Lodge, Breckenridge CO the first week of June when it opened back up.


----------



## NOLA47

I love being in this thread and receiving these wonderful photos.  However, I'm not familiar with most of the resorts mentioned and always have to google them.  It would be great if going forward the location of the resort is mentioned when the photos are sent. Thanks so much.


----------



## Wright17s

NOLA47 said:


> I love being in this thread and receiving these wonderful photos.  However, I'm not familiar with most of the resorts mentioned and always have to google them.  It would be great if going forward the location of the resort is mentioned when the photos are sent. Thanks so much.


Good idea!  I updated my post to include the city and state as well as links to the HGV site for each.


----------



## lds337

Ocean Oak - 2 bedroom Oceanfront - room 1611
Top floor corner oceanfront 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zentraveler

Deleted - wrong thread.


----------



## DEROS

Lagoon Tower, Penthouse, on the Lanai Looking out to the Lagoon, RM 2461, 12/20




Lagoon Tower, Penthouse, on the Lanai looking out to Diamond Head, RM 2461, 12/20


----------



## csodjd

Two more from Hawaii.

Grand Islander, Room 3011, 1/21




Lagoon Tower, Room 2266, 2/21


----------



## WWTX

Grand Waikikian City View #1212 (1-bed, Corner) - The room was directly above Ala Moana Drive. As you can guess, we didn't use this balcony much due to road noise. 



 


Grand Islander - Room #2212 (1-bed, Corner w/ 2 Balconies)


----------



## natarajanv

Ocean oak OF room 1211 , end unit
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dayooper

natarajanv said:


> Ocean oak OF room 1211 , end unit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk



Beautiful! So excited to be staying here for the 1st time come June!


----------



## csodjd

Sunset from the balcony of Room 2266 of the Lagoon Tower, Hilton Hawaiian Village, Waikiki.


----------



## csodjd

One more, pana view.


----------



## natarajanv

Ocean oak, floor 2, room 1207. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dayooper

natarajanv said:


> Ocean oak, floor 2, room 1207.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk



Beautiful!


----------



## holdaer

csodjd said:


> Sunset from the balcony of Room 2266 of the Lagoon Tower, Hilton Hawaiian Village, Waikiki.
> 
> View attachment 34206



Beautiful!  I hear Gilligan's Island theme song playing in the background


----------



## 1Kflyerguy

Here is the view from our lanai in the Ocean Tower on Big Island.   I was not sure what to expect for partial ocean view,  but overall i am happy with the view.  This is room 3039.   We are the last room in the first ring, right next the start of the middle ring which is still under conversion.


----------



## LynnHilton

This is Orlando FL, Tuscany Village, Building 5, Room 5709.  

The resort's smaller secondary pool and hot tub are right outside my building.  So convenient, and much less crowded, I love it.

Looking to the left of my balcony is the resort's man-made Lake Alexander.  All the resort buildings surround the lake.


----------



## giowop

Kings’ Land, 2nd floor, building #22 (#22209). It’s a BP2 class, one of the smaller (but newer) 2BRs.
May, 2021

It’s not horrible when you get a view of both Mauna Kea and Mauna Loa from your balcony...







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LynnHilton

This is Park City, UT, Sunrise Lodge, Building Spruce East, Room 141B.

There is a ton of construction surrounding the resort, so facing the pool is the ideal view until the construction is finished.

Do you see that bright white spot in center of photo? That is the only cloud in the sky, and the mountains are right below that.


----------



## LynnHilton

This is Orlando, FL, Tuscany Village, Building 1, Room 1214.

Somebody needs to stay in the Studio whose balcony faces the tennis court.

I guess this time it was ME !!


----------



## Msb1102

Grand Waikikian 3605 Penthouse 2 BR. Note that this suite and 07 have balconies that extend out further than the rest of the balconies on this side. Nice in that the view isn't obstructed at all by other balconies. You'll notice this in picture #3.


----------



## dayooper

Here is our view from room 2508 at Ocean Oak. It’s on Forest Beach on Hilton Head Island in South Carolina.


This is the sunset from the back of our unit.


----------



## dayooper

More Ocean Oak! Sunset from our Balcony.


----------



## dayooper

Ocean Oak courtyard at night.
.


----------



## natarajanv

Ocean 22, 3BR+
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dayooper

natarajanv said:


> Ocean 22, 3BR+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gorgeous! What floor?


----------



## natarajanv

17th floor #1711


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CalGalTraveler

Phase III pool at Kingsland


----------



## CalGalTraveler

Kings Land Phase 1 building 7 bottom floor and bbq area.


----------



## frank808

Grand Islander 3213 1BR Island View
Day and evening views
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## alwysonvac

frank808 said:


> *Grand Islander 3213 1BR Island View*
> Day and evening views
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk



Thanks for the photos. 
How did you get this picture of Diamond head and the ocean from a 1BR Mountain room at Grand Islander?
Does the Mountain View rooms have a window that faces the Diamond head side?


----------



## frank808

This was from the balcony. Friends are in 1813 and cannot see DH or the ocean. I was very surprised when we got this floor. Everytime I have booked a 1br Island View, we have been no higher than the 22nd floor. We have stayed here at least a dozen times. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## LuvToEscapeNewEngland

dayooper said:


> *View attachment 8823 Las Vegas on The Boulevard*
> 
> Not from the Balcony, but the north parking lot facing the Stratosphere.



This is how I see things after a night in Las Vegas, as well.


----------



## dayooper

Here are some pics from our August 2-7 stay at Elara in Vegas. Room 3234 (3 Bedroom Corner Suite, 32nd floor)

Looking south out of our bedroom window bank




Looking west from the bedroom toward Las Vegas Boulevard.



Looking north from the living room


----------



## dayooper

Here are some pictures from the “Roster Tail” (the red pop out in the living room). Both of these are looking north.


----------



## Seagila

*Grand Islander 3407* _(2 BD Ocean View Penthouse)_


----------



## Seagila

*Grand Islander 3411* _(3 BD Ocean View, Corner Penthouse)

Main Balcony looking towards downtown Waikiki and the ocean_






_Second Balcony off the kitchen looking towards the mountain_


----------



## Wright17s

Sunrise at Kings' Land (building 8, 1 BR)





Sunset at Ocean's Tower (5th floor, 1 BR plus partial ocean view)


----------



## GregT

Grand Waikikian Room 2701 -- looking south/west across the harbor


----------



## GregT

Grand Waikikian Room 2701 -- looking South from the deck (this is the view that 2703 has from its living area)


----------



## Paul_C

Wow … Beautiful view!! Thanks for posting!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bcjenkins

Sunrise from HGV Kohala Suites, unit 1536, 23 Nov 2021.


----------



## frank808

Checked in this past Sunday for 2 weeks at Lagoon Tower Ocean Front 2br unit. Asked for a high floor a week in advance. Notified at check in that guests checking in yesterday (Saturday) would get better placement and I would get lower unit. Happy that ee got 1466. Here are some pics from left side balcony. Sitting out here responding to some emails on my computer.

Happy Holidays to my TUG family!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## klpca

frank808 said:


> Checked in this past Sunday for 2 weeks at Lagoon Tower Ocean Front 2br unit. Asked for a high floor a week in advance. Notified at check in that guests checking in yesterday (Saturday) would get better placement and I would get lower unit. Happy that ee got 1466. Here are some pics from left side balcony. Sitting out here responding to some emails on my computer.
> 
> Happy Holidays to my TUG family!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Very nice Frank! Enjoy your holiday!


----------



## Mowogo

From my visit in September, catching sunrise from my Lanai at Lagoon Tower from the 20th floor.


----------



## frank808

Merry Christmas everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TimeshareTraveller

My spouse proposed to me on the oceanfront balcony of HHV Lagoon Tower just about at that 14th floor level on the side facing the marina at sunset about 24 years ago. It was a brand new timeshare then, but that lovely view still haunts me. Makes me still want to run out and buy a Hilton to stay there again.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

TimeshareTraveller said:


> My spouse proposed to me on the oceanfront balcony of HHV Lagoon Tower just about at that 14th floor level on the side facing the marina at sunset about 24 years ago. It was a brand new timeshare then, but that lovely view still haunts me. Makes me still want to run out and buy a Hilton to stay there again.



What a lovely story. I keep a copy of that view on my phone when I want to be cheered up. I think about this view (and St John beaches) when I am in the dentist chair to keep my mind off of what they are doing.


----------



## alwysonvac

TimeshareTraveller said:


> My spouse proposed to me on the oceanfront balcony of HHV Lagoon Tower just about at that 14th floor level on the side facing the marina at sunset *about 24 years ago*. It was a brand new timeshare then, but that lovely view still haunts me. Makes me still want to run out and buy a Hilton to stay there again.


Did you stay in the Lagoon Tower apartments before it became part of HGVC?
Lagoon Tower didn’t open under HGVC until 2001.


----------



## natarajanv

Hilton all inclusive Cancun










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## natarajanv

Night view


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brp

Elara 56th floor. Very nice premium 1BR. Apparently this is the top "people" floor and there is a special elevator that goes from 56 (where the model/sales office also lives) to 60 and then all the way down. Most convenient.





Cheers.


----------



## dayooper

brp said:


> Elara 56th floor. Very nice premium 1BR. Apparently this is the top "people" floor and there is a special elevator that goes from 56 (where the model/sales office also lives) to 60 and then all the way down. Most convenient.
> 
> View attachment 48006
> 
> Cheers.



Very cool.


----------



## Nowaker

Grand Waikikian, 25th floor, 1BR Premier. 



https://imgur.com/a/fXiOAd5


MarBrisa, 3rd floor, 2 BR Premier (2FX), Pointe neighborhood. 



https://imgur.com/a/fQVVjfq


Elara, 25th floor, 2 BR Grand, North. 



https://imgur.com/a/WeeUnSX


Paradise, unknown floor, 2 BR. 



https://imgur.com/a/0hnjfl3


Boulevard, Tower 2, floor 31, 3 BR Plus, Strip view 



https://imgur.com/a/OhsAJWl


----------



## Wolfepack88

Seagila said:


> *Grand Islander 3411* _(3 BD Ocean View, Corner Penthouse)
> 
> Main Balcony looking towards downtown Waikiki and the ocean_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Second Balcony off the kitchen looking towards the mountain_



We owned  3701 penthouse which faced south to the ocean and east towards diamond head, however we didn't like the wall that split the dining table and the family room so we switched to an 11 unit at it seemed more open to us.  You get the diamond head ocean view and then also a view to the north.  You lose the big fancy master bathroom but you are in Hawaii all that space is wasted.  We love the the unit we have 3811 now.  The penthouses are awesome and we take our time in the morning knowing we can go down to the lounge load up some great breakfast food on the tea trays and head back to the room and everyone can spread out.


----------



## natarajanv

Hilton La Romana all inclusive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bcjenkins

Grand Waikikian, unit 2907, on Saturday, 09 Apr 2022, early evening.


----------



## BingoBangoBongo

Sunrise at Ocean Enclave last week.


----------



## JillAndrea

From Anderson Ocean Club in Myrtle Beach, Dec 2014. It was a high floor ocean front room.


----------



## JillAndrea

BingoBangoBongo said:


> View attachment 51405
> 
> Sunrise at Ocean Enclave last week.


Ooooh we are going there in September!


----------



## NiteMaire

Here's 3 from our current stay at The Grand Islander 24th floor:
1. Instagram photo 
2. Evening
3. Panorama with true view


----------



## rjp123

HHV Lagoon Tower #66 room (lowest floors), 2BD Premiere OF.




















Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## pedro47

Panina said:


> View attachment 8796 View attachment 8795 View attachment 8794 View attachment 8793 Ocean 22, Myrtle Beach Beachfront unit,3 bedroom 17th floor


I liked this oceanfront view.


----------



## Eric B

rjp123 said:


> HHV Lagoon Tower #66 room (lowest floors), 2BD Premiere OF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk



IMHO, the proper nomenclature for that view would be POS (Palm-tree Obscured Shoreline).


----------



## alwysonvac

> HHV Lagoon Tower #66 room (lowest floors), 2BD Premiere OF.


Sadly, the view from this OF room is almost similar to another low floor view posted in this thread.
Below is from a *standard* one bedroom on the 5th floor (room L568) posted by natarajanv in 2018



> From lagoon tower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## alwysonvac

Lagoon Tower


----------



## brp

Wow. That first one is so cool it looks Photoshopped 
Thanks for sharing!

Cheers.


----------



## alwysonvac

Up before sunrise at the Lagoon Tower


----------



## rjp123

Lagoon Tower 2BD OF Room #67 (highest floors)





















Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pathways

rjp123 said:


> Lagoon Tower 2BD OF Room #67 (highest floors)


DW is dying laughing - we left that room Thursday AM....moved to Hilton GVC Hokulani till Sat..
If you are still there - highly recommend Ilikai next door for lunch (reasonable burger and fish sandwich) - top floor - what a view!


----------



## pedro47

rjp123 said:


> Lagoon Tower 2BD OF Room #67 (highest floors)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


What amazing view from your villa.


----------



## Seagila

*PH 2502 at West 57th Street, a Hilton Club *_(1BR Penthouse)_

No private balcony attached to the suite (there is a shared one on the floor), so this is an evening view from the living room. Radio City Music Hall (pink neon sign) and the top of the Empire State Building lit up at night.


----------



## natarajanv

Ocean enclave, 2BR+, Room# 1911










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TR3 Driver

Sunrise today at Ocean Enclave.  21st Floor.  Room 2105 - 3 Bedroom.


----------



## giowop

Kings’ Land (Big Island) #21304 last month. Pre-sunrise.


----------



## Nowaker

HGVC Sunrise Lodge, 3rd/4th floor, 1 BR Premier (1P3): 



https://imgur.com/a/VXUnGYd


----------



## Wolfepack88

I am trying to upload a picture and it says even a 3mb file is too large for the server what gives??


----------



## Nowaker

Wolfepack88 said:


> I am trying to upload a picture and it says even a 3mb file is too large for the server what gives??


Imgur is your friend. This forum is configured as if it's still 2005.


----------



## Sandy VDH

NY Club Room 3804, just view no balcony. 

Even rooms face north, odd rooms face south.


----------



## kckreardon

W57th, Studio Premiere, 21st floor facing Central Park.  This unit had a balcony.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

Love those units. There are only 2 in the building with a balcony. Only owners can reserve these because booked during owners res. window.


----------



## tumbleweed15

Wolfepack88 said:


> We owned  3701 penthouse which faced south to the ocean and east towards diamond head, however we didn't like the wall that split the dining table and the family room so we switched to an 11 unit at it seemed more open to us.  You get the diamond head ocean view and then also a view to the north.  You lose the big fancy master bathroom but you are in Hawaii all that space is wasted.  We love the the unit we have 3811 now.  The penthouses are awesome and we take our time in the morning knowing we can go down to the lounge load up some great breakfast food on the tea trays and head back to the room and everyone can spread out.



We’ve stayed in 3601 and we kinda felt the same way about the split wall.  Does anyone have pictures or description of the views for an 02 Penthouse room?  Will there be any view obstruction from the Tapa tower?


----------



## Wolfepack88

tumbleweed15 said:


> We’ve stayed in 3601 and we kinda felt the same way about the split wall.  Does anyone have pictures or description of the views for an 02 Penthouse room?  Will there be any view obstruction from the Tapa tower?



We initially checked in one time for a non home week and were in an 02 unit and we said nope get us out of there and  they put us in the 01 unit.  Yes the Tapa tower is there.  Not a fan of the 02 units.  You still get the south view but to your right on the balcony is the Tapa.  To me for 3BR you want either the 02 unit (which you have a tighter eating area, but great views directly south and east towards diamond head) or the 11 units which have the East view towards diamond head (but the ARC of view you have you really see South and East) and north views from the second balcony.  To us the 11 units are the best.  If you don't need 3BR don't sleep on the 2BR units that are on the same side as the 11 and 01 units.  Very nice as well.


----------



## natarajanv

Ocean Oaks Hilton Head

2BR oceanfront #1511 corner unit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dayooper

natarajanv said:


> Ocean Oaks Hilton Head
> 
> 2BR oceanfront #1511 corner unit
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That’s the unit we stayed in at the end of June! Great view! I have some pics to show from there when I get a chance.


----------



## Nowaker

Charter Club of Marco Island, North Building, 1st floor, corner unit:



https://imgur.com/a/BtJRJHy


----------



## PigsDad

Nowaker said:


> Charter Club of Marco Island, North Building, 1st floor, corner unit:
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.com/a/BtJRJHy


Bummer you didn't get a higher floor, but a nice view none the less.  At least you got the building closer to the ocean.  Enjoy your vacation!

Kurt


----------



## Nowaker

PigsDad said:


> Bummer you didn't get a higher floor, but a nice view none the less.  At least you got the building closer to the ocean.  Enjoy your vacation!


That palm is long overdue for being treated with a machete  Other than that, it's all good, the North Tower is king! Thanks. I'll post unit pics, surrounding area and a review after a couple days.


----------



## PigsDad

Nowaker said:


> That palm is long overdue for being treated with a machete


No don't -- I enjoy looking down on it from exactly seven floors above you (looks like you are in #105, right?) 

Kurt


----------



## Nowaker

Charter Club, 8th floor: 



https://imgur.com/a/4sKcDcB


----------



## jabberwocky

HGVC Flamingo, unit 1731 (top floor)


----------



## dayooper

Ocean Oak, Room 1511 June 2022


----------



## Eric B

West 57th Room 2007 - Studio Plus


----------



## Nowaker

jabberwocky said:


> HGVC Flamingo, unit 1731 (top floor)
> View attachment 62673


Nice! Do you happen to have the views to the left and to the right? Curious to see how much of the Strip is visible, and if you can see Elara.


----------



## jabberwocky

Nowaker said:


> Nice! Do you happen to have the views to the left and to the right? Curious to see how much of the Strip is visible, and if you can see Elara.


No - sorry. I did try taking a couple but the glass distorted it so I had deleted them. 

You can see a small sliver of the strip between a couple of towers.  I don’t recall seeing the Elara but that likely would have been blocked by the Paris Casino.  The Flamingo location is great in terms of being located center strip - but it most definitely doesn’t have a strip view like you get at Elara.

That said, I did enjoy the view and atmosphere at the Flamingo Go pool much more than the Elara  .


----------



## CalGalTraveler

Views from Craigendarroch, Scotland.  Some units have views of sheep in the field and some up the hill have a filtered view of the valley. We had the interior grassy view below (very nice). The resort consists of townhouses with sleeping on first floor and living on second in most units.

Last two photos are at Craigendarroch Summit which is a healthy hike up the hill from the resort. Town of Ballater is below.


----------



## Ken555

CalGalTraveler said:


> Views from Craigendarroch, Scotland. Some units have views of sheep in the field and some up the hill have a filtered view of the valley. We had the interior grassy view below (very nice). The resort consists of townhouses with sleeping on first floor and living on second in most units.



I was there in May and didn’t have quite as nice a view as you, but we were still pleased.












Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CalGalTraveler

@Ken555 That is a nice view. What unit number was that? IMO I don't think there is a bad view in the place - very private.

The units on the very top lane are newer and likely have a valley view but their decks are small.


----------



## Ken555

CalGalTraveler said:


> @Ken555 That is a nice view. What unit number was that? IMO I don't think there is a bad view in the place - very private.
> 
> The units on the very top lane are newer and likely have a valley view but their decks are small.



Yes, we enjoyed it.

Building 42, though I forget the exact unit number. Which was yours?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GT75

Borgo Alle Vigne, Italy



 from front door, Ville 7 (3 Br Premier)




View from back door


----------



## alwysonvac

Kalia Tower one bedroom ocean view (aka one bedroom plus) at the Hilton Hawaiian Village
*Photos from my brother-in-law*


----------



## slip

alwysonvac said:


> Kalia Tower one bedroom ocean view (aka one bedroom plus) at the Hilton Hawaiian Village
> *Photos from my brother-in-law*
> 
> View attachment 65329
> View attachment 65330
> View attachment 65331
> View attachment 65332
> View attachment 65333
> View attachment 65327
> View attachment 65328



That looks familiar.


----------



## alwysonvac

Maui Bay Villas
*Photos from my brother-in-law* 
















Additional Photos can be found in this thread








						HGVC Maui Bay Villas
					

After spending a week in Lahaina at the Sands of Kahana we are spending the weekend at the HGVC Maui Bay Villas.  Everything is new here and they do have some adjusting to do with the units.   This has the potential to be a great resort.  Only one building is open right now with 11 more to go...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## mogulman

From Ocean 22.. sunrise


----------



## Nowaker

From HCNY:



https://imgur.com/a/Ni48OQl


----------



## BingoBangoBongo

The sunrise at Kings Land this morning.


----------



## FilthyForever

Sunset from a Bay Club villa lanai


----------



## BingoBangoBongo

@FilthyForever

Last nights sunset from Ocean Tower.  Looks like we’re neighbors this week.


----------



## klpca

FilthyForever said:


> Sunset from a Bay Club villa lanai
> View attachment 66437


Looks beautiful. What building are you in? We own there and I never know which building to request.


----------



## BingoBangoBongo

Sunset at Ocean Tower Thursday 10/13.  We were there for three sunsets and they were all so different.


----------



## FilthyForever

klpca said:


> Looks beautiful. What building are you in? We own there and I never know which building to request.


This was building #5 - specifically the ground floor villa unit on the right side (if facing the carport). We did move the chairs out onto the grass just off the lanai for a more front and center view.


----------



## FilthyForever

BingoBangoBongo said:


> @FilthyForever
> 
> Last nights sunset from Ocean Tower.  Looks like we’re neighbors this week.
> 
> View attachment 66447


Sadly I'm back home now :[ 
But already booked my return trip for June :]


----------



## frank808

View from Lagoon room 967 this morning.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## HuskerATL

View from oceanfront unit at Enclave in Myrtle Beach


----------



## HuskerATL

View from rooftop at McAlpin in Miami


----------



## HuskerATL

View from Bay Club Villa on the Big Island.  Great lanai's at Bay Club.


----------



## holdaer

Sunrise view this morning from our 2nd floor 1BR suite at La Pacifica by HC.


----------



## Duanerice

Nowaker said:


> Nice! Do you happen to have the views to the left and to the right? Curious to see how much of the Strip is visible, and if you can see Elara.






This is from room 1733


----------



## Eric B

From room The Quin 1008 — Studio Premier Plus, 6th Avenue side:









						Eric shared 467 photos with you
					





					www.amazon.com


----------



## NOLA47

Eric B said:


> From room The Quin 1008 — Studio Premier Plus, 6th Avenue side:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric shared 467 photos with you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com


Very nice.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## letsgobobby

that's very cool


----------



## CalGalTraveler

Fantastic View @Eric_B Could you hear the music from your room?

Would love to see some views from W57 if anyone was there. This is on my bucket list.


----------



## Eric B

CalGalTraveler said:


> Fantastic View @Eric_B Could you hear the music from your room?
> 
> Would love to see some views from W57 if anyone was there. This is on my bucket list.



We could hear the music. Windows in the room could be opened about 3-4”, so it was simple to reach out with my iPhone to take pictures; we turned around the couch by the windows and had our own set of bleachers. There were about 100 Quin owners there when we checked in Wednesday and my guess is the put all on the 6th Avenue side — helpful hint: anyone trying to stay at The Quin for the parade that isn’t an owner there can be guaranteed that side if they can get a 1 BR Premier or Premier + as they are all on that side. We’re planning on coming back again next year and booking one of those. The Premier ones are on lower floors, which is probably better for viewing anyway. Plus it’s a quick Wednesday-Thursday night trip, so it costs less.


----------



## GT75

View from Valdoro Mtn Lodge, Room 516 in Breckenridg, CO


----------

